# having problems with M2/R2 method



## chardison1980 (Aug 26, 2011)

hey guys, 
im having problems getting the hang of m2/r2 algs, ive checked a couple sites and have found that a few of the algs for the sites dont match up with each other please help and clarify this for me. links and algs on that site.

http://erikku.er.funpic.org/rubik/M2.html
LB U'LU M2 U'L'U BL x' L'U'LU M2 U'L'UL x 
RB UR'U' M2 URU' BR x' RU'R'U M2 U'RUR' 

http://cubbix2011.comlu.com/index.p...=article&id=70:m2-r2&catid=14:3x3x3&Itemid=22

RB: l U' R' U M2 U' R U l' BR: U R' U' M2 U R U'
LB: r' U L U' M2 U L' U' r BL: U' L U M2 U' L' U

and is there any good video tutorials on m2/r2 that goes a little slower than bldmasters video, cause his is way to fast for me right now. 
i do have Old poch method down

thanks


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 26, 2011)

The reason they don't match is that the buffers are different.

Erik shoots from a FD buffer (to BU)and the other site shoots from a DF buffer.(to UB)

This means that Erik is moving pieces to BU while the other site is moving pieces to UB

some of the algorithms are acutally the same but with rotations.


----------



## JyH (Aug 26, 2011)

Tao Yu said:


> The reason they don't match is that the buffers are different.
> 
> Erik shoots from a FD buffer (to BU)and the other site shoots from a DF buffer.(to UB)
> 
> ...


 
Isn't it DF, not FD?


----------



## chardison1980 (Aug 26, 2011)

i am lost what that these mean in the algs. 
RB:* l* U' R' U M2 U' R U *l'*
LB: *r'* U L U' M2 U L' U' *r*


----------



## Godmil (Aug 26, 2011)

small letters mean you turn the middle layer along with the side that the letter says...
here, check this out: http://alg.garron.us/?alg=r
or this for the whole alg: http://alg.garron.us/?alg=l_U-_R-_U_M2_U-_R_U_l-


----------



## JyH (Aug 26, 2011)

Double layer turn.
I don't think you should be learning BLD if you're so inexperienced that you don't know full notation.


----------



## Godmil (Aug 26, 2011)

JyH said:


> I don't think you should be learning BLD if you're so inexperienced that you don't know full notation.


Maybe a little harsh. It's possible to overlook things like wide turns for a while... and he said he can already do Old Pochmann.

Also Eric Limeback has a nice M2 tutorial here


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 26, 2011)

JyH said:


> Isn't it DF, not FD?


 Tao Yu explained it perfectly. Some choose DF buffer, some do FD (the sticker matters...).


----------



## chardison1980 (Aug 26, 2011)

yes i have OP down and can do 100% solves using it, i have also incorperated some of my own algs to make it easier on me, like partial m2 moves to help so i dont have to make crazy setup moves, and forget to undo them things like that.
but when i look at 3x3x3 tutorials i havent really seen a double layer turn very often, 
now when im doing my 4, 5, 6, or even 7x7x7s i see it all the time. 
but now that you told me that i'll remember it.


----------

